# Fulltone Deja Vibe Power Supply?



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey all,

Just picked up an original Fulltone Deja-Vibe (big white box, 1998) and was wondering if anyone knew what kind of power supply this thing needs? I noticed the tip needs a 2.5mm plug but I don't know how many volts or MA are required. The new fulltone fps-1 is 2.1mm so that aint doing it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Mine says use the FPS-1 only, but I'm pretty sure that is wrong. I think it should be 12VAC or 15VAC or something, not 9VDC. You should probably check with Fulltone to be sure.

Pete


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, I emailed Fulltone but who knows how long it'll take for them to get back to me. I'm pretty sure that internally it ramps up to 18v but I still don't know if the MA rating or if it needs a positive or negative connection.


----------

